# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Kevin (nerd) is coming to RR

## Larry Suttles

*Kevin* from (*NERD*) 

*08/02/2008*

11:59am EST 8:59 PST

Reptile Radio

www.blogtalkradio.com/reptileradio

call-in

*347.215.8611*

----------


## dr del

Rock on,  :Party on:  


Ask him if he is working on an updated version of his book or an additional one with all the new morph combos please.  :Please: 


dr del

----------


## Larry Suttles

Lock you kids in the back room because the EvilMorphGod is coming for their souls...

Listen at your own risk

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Rock on,  
> 
> 
> Ask him if he is working on an updated version of his book or an additional one with all the new morph combos please. 
> 
> 
> dr del


will do my man :Good Job:

----------


## stangs13

Yay! Evil morph god!!

----------


## PythonWallace

Rock on Larry, I can't wait.

----------


## Dave763

Kevin McCurley :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: I won't miss it. Sure to be interesting.

----------


## chimpkin

I am thinking this should be a 2-part Show!

----------


## TheMolenater2

Sweet! I'll be waiting.

----------


## starmom

Oh. My. Gods.
I can't wait!!!!

----------


## BHB

This will be a great show. Kev is one of the coolest guys in the bizz! You're all in for a treat! Everyone needs to make sure to catch this one!!! Brian(BHB)

----------


## Reediculous

wow!            :Bowdown:

----------


## Kara

Sigh.   He's so dreamy.   :Wuv:   :Wink:   :Razz: 

Should be a good time!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reediculous

> Sigh.   He's so dreamy.   
> 
> Should be a good time!!!




u calling in?

----------


## starmom

> Sigh.   He's so dreamy.    
> 
> Should be a good time!!!


 :ROFL:  :Very Happy:  :ROFL:

----------


## fishmommy

if we're really lucky, he'll make up a little song for the listening audience!

----------


## Freakie_frog

I hear tell he bites though...Hes scarrrry.  :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

Wooo! I can't wait, will definitely be up for that! Wonder if "Frenchie" will call and harass him? 

Both Kevin and Kara are two of the most genuinely nice people you can ever have the pleasure of calling friends! I adore them both - so this will be a really special hour of RR for me!

----------


## BrucenBruce

Cool and LOL!

Maybe people will start listening now - I mentioned catching Vin Russo's segment at the White Plains show last Sunday, and he said he was pretty sure nobody was listening to the shows!

~Bruce

----------


## Patrick Long

This will be a kick arse show my mizzles!

Lookin forward to this one

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I hear tell he bites though...Hes scarrrry.


 He is all bark no bite  :Wink: 




> Wooo! I can't wait, will definitely be up for that! Wonder if "Frenchie" will call and harass him?


 Hey now I don't harass people, they harass me, wonder why?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tigerlily

> Hey now I don't harass people, they harass me, wonder why?


Nope it's definitely all you.   :Wink:   It must be something in that swampwater.  lol

I'm definitely looking forward to this show!

----------


## Larry Suttles

I have a strange feeling that the phones are going to ring.....

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Nope it's definitely all you.    It must be something in that swampwater.  lol
> 
> I'm definitely looking forward to this show!


 Me  :Confused:  I was being very nice, just like I always am  :Halo and Horns:

----------


## Envied Reptiles

I love reptile radio, and Im sure Im not alone. Keep up the good work !  Ill also 2nd making it a two part show, the more the better. And if you could ask him to finish the new site, I love looking at his morph page, but it needs some updates !

----------


## rabernet

> I have a strange feeling that the phones are going to ring.....


Just remember, Larry - 770 area code! And don't ask all my questions before you take my call!  :Razz:

----------


## BT41042

> I have a strange feeling that the phones are going to ring.....


I might just have to call in...

----------


## jknudson

> I might just have to call in...


LMAO...don't fall asleep for this one BT!

We need some secret morph ingredients spilled...it's about time! :Wink:

----------


## TheMolenater2

I'll probably call, but if I don't or I just don't get picked up, can you ask him if NERD is doing anything with the Axanthic Killer Bees.  :Smile:

----------


## Larry Suttles

> I'll probably call, but if I don't or I just don't get picked up, can you ask him if NERD is doing anything with the Axanthic Killer Bees.


Will do, my man!

----------


## Larry Suttles

> I love reptile radio, and Im sure Im not alone. Keep up the good work !  Ill also 2nd making it a two part show, the more the better. And if you could ask him to finish the new site, I love looking at his morph page, but it needs some updates !


Thanks we really appreciate the comments.

NERD is tonight!! Don't forget people :Wink:

----------


## rabernet

Bump, bump, bumpity!!!!!

Can't wait for tonight!!!!

----------


## dsirkle

This is one that I expect to be a good one and certainly won't miss. But I have a question about the following show "BHB vs Nerd". Will this be a cage match?

----------


## starmom

I am so insanely excited that I moved up celebrating my daughter in-law's birthday to this afternoon so that I can be home in time for the program (9:00 out here!)
Woot!!!!!!!! Rocknroll Kev!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Reediculous

5:30 bump!     this should be a good one!

----------


## JasonG

Is there a chatroom for the show?

----------


## rabernet

Awesome show! Encore please!!!!! Kevin needs to be a regular - telling it like it is!

----------


## BT41042

> Awesome show! Encore please!!!!! Kevin needs to be a regular - telling it like it is!


Amen to that!!!

----------


## grunt_11b

Kick ass show as always!!!! Kevin really does speak his mind... Now this would be a good show... Ralph Davis, Kevin McCurley.. That would blow the doors off all the other shows!! I don't know if you have enough phone lines to cover that kind of show... LOL Anyway keep up the great work getting out hobby out there.. Ya'll do a great job of being ambasadors of our hobby!! Rock On!!!

Alan

----------


## dsirkle

Great Show! I was going to say "as usual" but this was even better!

----------


## yellermelon

I enjoyed the show tonight!

----------


## spaceturtle

I really felt like it ended too early. I think he would have gone on much longer and a lot of us would have liked to hear it. Is it not possible to let the shows run a little longer? It was a really enjoyable show, thanks guys.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Awesome show! Encore please!!!!! Kevin needs to be a regular - telling it like it is!


 X2 even if he does have issues with french people  :ROFL:

----------


## rabernet

Haha! I asked him about the French Swampwater project, and he said he heard you weren't going to be able to call in last night!  :Wink:

----------


## rabernet

> I really felt like it ended too early. I think he would have gone on much longer and a lot of us would have liked to hear it. Is it not possible to let the shows run a little longer? It was a really enjoyable show, thanks guys.


You heard him say he thought he'd be on until at least 4 in the morning! 

I think that Larry and BT have to pre-set the length of time, and Blogtalkradio shuts it down once that time is up. Correct me if I'm wrong, guys!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Haha! I asked him about the French Swampwater project, and he said he heard you weren't going to be able to call in last night!


 I know I already listened to it!  :Wink:

----------


## BT41042

> You heard him say he thought he'd be on until at least 4 in the morning! 
> 
> I think that Larry and BT have to pre-set the length of time, and Blogtalkradio shuts it down once that time is up. Correct me if I'm wrong, guys!


Yep - That's right Robin...

----------


## BHB

Great show!!! Kev is the best, I knew he would be a fun show. That's why I love the guy so much. Can't wait till next week. I probably won't get a word in though.lol Brian(BHB)

----------


## frankykeno

I'm going to have to download it and listen today.  It's NOT at all fair to get a touch of the stomach flu when I had waited all week for Saturday night and Kev on RR!   :Tears:

----------


## Chandler reptiles

Great show!!!

----------


## starmom

:Dancin' Banana:  Awesome Awesome Awesome  :Dancin' Banana: 
Kev rocks the Casbah!!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## stangs13

> I'm going to have to download it and listen today.  It's NOT at all fair to get a touch of the stomach flu when I had waited all week for Saturday night and Kev on RR!


You have it too? I have been really fighting it this last week. 

I missed it last night, buti m fixing to listen to it now! :Very Happy:

----------


## spaceturtle

Question: What was Kevin talking about when he mentioned needing to dig a grave so he could crawl around in it. Something about "the morph king" and "uncle fester" and used car sales. What's the backstory here? And where's the video he mentioned?

----------


## Mindibun

That was actually the first time I'd heard Kevin talk. I agree completely with a lot of what he had to say and I love his BAMF way of saying it. -lol- I'm looking forward to the next show.

----------


## Larry Suttles

> I enjoyed the show tonight!


Thanks for tuning in




> I really felt like it ended too early. I think he would have gone on much longer and a lot of us would have liked to hear it. Is it not possible to let the shows run a little longer? It was a really enjoyable show, thanks guys.


If we leave you wanting more then we did our job..lol 

All shows will be at least 90mins from now on. Not all interviews will be that long, some people just aren't meant for radio and 90mins makes for a long time.. 

If we come to the end of an interview and still have time left then we'll say goodnite to whomever and continue with just BT and myself.




> You heard him say he thought he'd be on until at least 4 in the morning! 
> 
> I think that Larry and BT have to pre-set the length of time, and Blogtalkradio shuts it down once that time is up. Correct me if I'm wrong, guys!


 :Good Job: 




> Great show!!! Kev is the best, I knew he would be a fun show. That's why I love the guy so much. Can't wait till next week. I probably won't get a word in though.lol Brian(BHB)


The thought of you two guys on the line at the same time does worry me  :Confused:  but I think we can handle it. 

Thanks BTW I appreciate you doing the program.




> I'm going to have to download it and listen today.  It's NOT at all fair to get a touch of the stomach flu when I had waited all week for Saturday night and Kev on RR!


I hope you feel better.




> Great show!!!


Thanks!




> Awesome Awesome Awesome 
> Kev rocks the Casbah!!!!!


I agree :Bowdown: 




> You have it too? I have been really fighting it this last week. 
> 
> I missed it last night, buti m fixing to listen to it now!


I hope you like it.




> Question: What was Kevin talking about when he mentioned needing to dig a grave so he could crawl around in it. Something about "the morph king" and "uncle fester" and used car sales. What's the backstory here? And where's the video he mentioned?


Kevin was reffering to MKR. Try doing some searches on fauna you may find more info there but I'm not sure. 

The videos were nothing more than cheap infomercials for MRK used to help sell. I don't believe they're up anymore.

Thanks for tuning in :Bowdown:

----------


## Tosha_Mc

That was a great show guys -- Kevin Rocks  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

And thanks BT for getting my question in  :Good Job:  :Good Job:   Tho wow the answer was both funny and sad -- suicidal snakes  :ROFL:   :Tears: 

Can't wait for next week -- too bad you can't get more time  :Very Happy:

----------


## BrucenBruce

Ok - haven't listened in yet, but am putting on the headphones now. As a guy with BPs, I'm super looking forward to Kevin's program!

Just wanted to let you know how helpful the albino alligator info was to me, as the aquarium I work at on weekends is currently exhibiting an 8.5' male - t'was very cool to share the provenance of that animal with volunteers and staff there!

~Bruce

----------


## rabernet

> All shows will be *at least 90mins* from now on. Not all interviews will be that long, some people just aren't meant for radio and 90mins makes for a long time..


I think you should put in for 2 hours with blogtalk radio for next week, that way - you can go over - I have a feeling you'll have no problem filling 2 hours with both of them!  :Very Happy:

----------

